# Schubert - String Quartet 4 D.46 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

From the dark, dissonant adagio beginning you sense that this is going to be an interesting quartet and Schubert didn't disappoint. Its very much a quartet of two halves (the darker, more serious 1st half followed by the light, Viennese, Haydn-like, energetic, 2nd half). It sounds like a quartet meant to be played at home - a family quartet. A good performance shouldn't be too difficult here but if that 2nd half is too slow then the 4th loses all of its charm. Sadly, the Leipzigers, for example, let themselves down badly here, choosing to play the minuet like an andante. The Vienna Konzerthaus aren't much better either. So here's the recordings that don't disappoint...

Recommended

Diogenes
Verdi
Endres
Coull
Kodaly
Auryn
Melos
Festetics

*Highly regarded

Zemlinsky* - so many qualities in this excellent recording. Like the Klenkes (below) the Zemlinskys really have a superb flow throughout. Greater clarity and bite than even the Auryns.
*Klenke* - with clean lines, fine articulation and opaque textures the Klenkes make a compelling case for this juvenile quartet. The finale is effervescently bouyant. 
*Taneyev* - they really come into their own here. The quirky nature of this quartet suits the Taneyev down to the ground and I love the bass they generate in the 3rd movement. This one makes me smile from start to finish.
*Modigliani (2022)* - broader than their 2012 recording, especially in the first movement, I prefer their earlier youthful exuberance but this is a fine account.

*Stellar

Arod* - This is on a superb Schubert disc, with cracking a Quartettsatz and DATM, where the Arods are agile, spontaneous and exciting as hell. Not for the faint-hearted. Get it. You'll love it.
*Modigliani (2012)* - just when you think you've found one killer recording that beats the rest (Arod) along come the Modigliani and put in a wonderful, raspy performance recorded stunningly. Spritely, fun and a bit less violent than the Arods.


----------

